# “Cose formali”



## Comic Sans (10 Agosto 2018)

Mi chiamo Sergio, ho ventidue anni e sposto gli equilibri. 
È sempre stato il mio sogno iscrivermi a questo forum, tifo milanworld.net da quando ero bambino.
Ora però datemi subito la fascia da admin se no me ne vado.
Ciao, ci risentiamo tra una paio di settimane (quando verrò a chiedervi un adeguamento del contratto).


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Mi chiamo Sergio, ho ventidue anni e sposto gli equilibri.
> È sempre stato il mio sogno iscrivermi a questo forum, tifo milanworld.net da quando ero bambino.
> Ora però datemi subito la fascia da admin se no me ne vado.
> Ciao, ci risentiamo tra una paio di settimane (quando verrò a chiedervi un adeguamento del contratto).



Ha ha, abbiamo acquisito un grande...
Capitano subito!!!!


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Mi chiamo Sergio, ho ventidue anni e sposto gli equilibri.
> È sempre stato il mio sogno iscrivermi a questo forum, tifo milanworld.net da quando ero bambino.
> Ora però datemi subito la fascia da admin se no me ne vado.
> Ciao, ci risentiamo tra una paio di settimane (quando verrò a chiedervi un adeguamento del contratto).



Guarda che se non fai bene ti rimandiamo la. 

Benvenuto


----------



## Comic Sans (10 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che se non fai bene ti rimandiamo la.



Dovreste parlarne con il mio agente, Rino Maiola. La destinazione la scelgo io: servono utentesse piacenti, ingaggio spropositato, partecipazione alla champions dei forum e pure un contrattino per mio fratello, che è un utente mediocre ma mi segue ovunque. Se no niente.


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Dovreste parlarne con il mio agente, Rino Maiola. La destinazione la scelgo io: servono utentesse piacenti, ingaggio spropositato, partecipazione alla champions dei forum e pure un contrattino per mio fratello, che è un utente mediocre ma mi segue ovunque. Se no niente.


----------



## Comic Sans (14 Agosto 2018)

Ho ricevuto pochi “benvenuto!”. Voglio riceverne almeno 6,5 all’anno. Se no mi depilo tutto, mi faccio le sopracciglia e vado alla giuve a completare il trio di metrosexual con Cr7 e Dybala.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Ho ricevuto pochi “benvenuto!”. Voglio riceverne almeno 6,5 all’anno. Se no mi depilo tutto, mi faccio le sopracciglia e vado alla giuve a completare il trio di metrosexual con Cr7 e Dybala.



Benvenuto. Aspetto una rep positiva, visto che ho dovuto sprecare un messaggio per te.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Mi chiamo Sergio, ho ventidue anni e sposto gli equilibri.
> È sempre stato il mio sogno iscrivermi a questo forum, tifo milanworld.net da quando ero bambino.
> Ora però datemi subito la fascia da admin se no me ne vado.
> Ciao, ci risentiamo tra una paio di settimane (quando verrò a chiedervi un adeguamento del contratto).



Benvenuto fratello!!!
Mi sembri piuttosto brillante, fai al caso nostro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Ho ricevuto pochi “benvenuto!”. Voglio riceverne almeno 6,5 all’anno. Se no mi depilo tutto, mi faccio le sopracciglia e vado alla giuve a completare il trio di metrosexual con Cr7 e Dybala.



Max 6 per rientrare nel fpf e assumiamo tuo fratello come porta borse


----------



## Comic Sans (14 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto. Aspetto una rep positiva, visto che ho dovuto sprecare un messaggio per te.


Te la darei se l’avessi, ma la mia reputazione è più negativa di quella di Bonucci.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Benvenuto fratello!!!
> Mi sembri piuttosto brillante, fai al caso nostro.


Grazie. Gattuso ha richiesto esplicitamente il mio acquisto.
Sono perfetto per il suo modulo, il 4 - 2 - Pallapersa.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Max 6 per rientrare nel fpf e assumiamo tuo fratello come porta borse


Mio fratello lo vedo meglio come scippa borse.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Per la serie, lo scherzo è bello finchè dura poco.


----------

